# Bison Short Ribs Recipe:



## tatonka (Jun 13, 2007)

Gonna smoke up some bison shorts this Sunday.  Saw another guy try it out and he totalled the ribs.  Guess he cooked it in a 325 degree oven for some time before wrapping it and putting it in the smoker.  Don't want anything over 250 for these bad boys!  Shooting for low and slow so, between 210 and 230 hopefully.

Here's what I'm gonna do with my Brinkmann Smoke n' Pit Pro:


*Ingredients:
*2 pounds buffalo short ribs

_*Marinade and Sauce:
*_1/2 bottle of dark beer
4 tbs honey
2 tbs pureÃ[emoji]169[/emoji]d chipotle in adobo sauce (think I'll add a tbs of NM red chile powder too)
1 tsp each: salt, pepper, and garlic powder
1/2 cup of soy sauce
1/4 cup of Worcestershire sauce 
*Preparation:
*Wrap ribs loosely in foil adding 1/2 bottle of beer, tightly seal the foil. Place on grill away from the pile of coals _(indirect heat)_. Cook for 1 1/2 hours with the lid on at low heat.
After 1 1/2 hours add water-soaked hickory wood chips on top of the coals. Open the foil on the ribs. Smoke for 30 minutes with the lid closed. You may have to add more chips once.
After 30 minutes, remove the ribs from the foil and sauce up your ribs. Add them directly to the grill, but away from the coals. Close the lid and smoke/brown for another 20 to 30 minutes or until done. 
_Serve with chips, beans, and/or spanish rice._

_Thanks to trybison.com_

Does this sound like a plan?  Anyone have any good rub recipes to use for beef spare ribs?  That would also work on these.


----------



## mossymo (Jun 13, 2007)

Tatonka
I sent you a PM. As you will read, I do have a little experience with buffalo. Your recipe sounds like a keeper, let us know how your final product turns out !!!


----------



## tatonka (Jun 13, 2007)

Replied back to ya!  I really can't wait to get this bones going on the cuer!  Gonna follow this recipe, with a few modifications to the recipe, but stick to the letter mostly.  I'll let everyone know how it is!  Take some pics too.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 13, 2007)

Sounds good Tatonka

I have a question for you though -

Hmmmmmmm as big as bisson is ... how short is a bisson "short rib?"


----------



## mossymo (Jun 13, 2007)

Debi
A buffalo provides a very nice sized, lean rack of ribs, I have made them once in the oven. They were good, but a smoker will provide much better justice for that type of quality of meat.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 13, 2007)

I am picturing something akin to a Fred Flinstone rack HUGE! About a foot long!


----------



## tatonka (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh no no, Debi.  Nothing like the Brontasaurus ribs on the Flintstones!  LOL!  They are short ribs which takes the meatiest parts of the entire rib bone.  They are jam packed with nothing but meat and small bones actually.  I bought a case from a supplier in MT.  Since my close supplier doesn't provide those.  Figured I'd do some experimenting and stuff since I love the buff so much!  Alot cheaper and surprisingly very very tender and tasty!


----------



## squeezy (Jun 14, 2007)

I love the marinade recipe you came up with!
Now this is my opinion ... regarding your method, I think it would be better to smoke them for the first 2 hours and then foil for the braising part.
Finish out of foil with light painting of your sauce.
Any other thoughts on this?


----------



## tatonka (Jun 14, 2007)

BTW, don't think I'll be using dark beer either.  Seems to be a bit bitter to me.  I'll try a nice Honeyweis or something like that instead.  Marty knows what I'm talkin about!


----------



## squeezy (Jun 14, 2007)

I would stay with the dark beer ... great for cooking!
In fact I would suggest a Guiness Irish Stout ... awesome with red meat!!!!


----------



## jdmc0 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sounds great cant wait to hear and see the results........to bad i cant taste the results


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm hoping for some pics of this smoke


----------



## tatonka (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh Dude!  This is a total controlled experiment for everyone!  Only, I gotta eat it!  LOL!  Not worried at all as long as I can keep the heat down and roll it out.  I don't care, I got all day when I'm rollin the Q.


----------



## shortrib (Jun 14, 2007)

Let us know how they went, When I get back from Montana at the end of the month,  I have some very thick Beef shortribs I need to make...


----------



## elkmaster101 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sounds great, but i was thinking reversing the order, slow  cold smoke at 105  for about 2 hours (butternut wood) 

my smoker will also have (6) 5 lb salmon slabs ,  (4) whole 20 lb turkeys and some 50 lbs of  bison summer sausage in it,

yep i put down a buff last fall and with hunting season coming on its time to clean out the freezer, make room for new deer , elk and geese.  

I'll try to take some pictures of the final product. doing it this coming weekend if you have any thing you want to throw in thje smoker there will be pleanty of room.













buffy and meresized.jpg



__ elkmaster101
__ Jul 15, 2013


















cutting buffy.jpg



__ elkmaster101
__ Jul 15, 2013


----------

